# C4 documentary rich kid poor kid



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh I just watched this. Did anyone else?

I just feel so touched by the poor family, and the wee boy at 4 sleeping on the floor most of his life  .  Id really love to contact them, maybe even send the wee boy some books or something.  

How would a person go about doing that?  Has anyone done something like it before?  

I really liked the poor teenager I thought she was quite sensible and she was so worried about the public judging her mum, which I thought was lovely.  

The rich girl was so snobby at the start but i warmed to her at the end.

wondering what everyone elses thoughts are....


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Young...yes I watched it..glad you posted about it.
I too felt so    to see the little fella sleeping on a hard floor for his whole life (he was 5 yrs old)  For anyone who didnt watch this was a documentary following two girls..the rich girl was 15 and the poor girl was 17...they both lived in the same street but the rich girl lived in a whopping nice house and went to private school..the poor girl lived in a council flat in a 2 bed flat..her mum had suffered depression for a long time and it had been pretty much left to the daughter to bring up the little boy..it wasnt cruelty it was just very sad..the way the girl was counting out there money for shopping and trips to 'the pound shop'. they had NOTHING. They had a spare room which was in a bad state but the daughter natalie managed to get a government grant for a few pots of paint and a bed so that her brother finally had a room and a bed..bless him, he was so happy    the poor girl was really lovely and I thought how well she could do given different circumstances.
The 'rich girl' was absolutely vile to start with...she was a terrible snob and said the worst thing she could imagine in her life would be to 'be poor and to send my children to state school'  to see her and hear her was to believe her. the girls were then introduced and spent a bit of time together and, to be fair, to the rich girl, her opinions did change and at the end she was mortified at the things she had said..at the end of the day, she was only 15 and the way you act at that age is pretty much what your parents have indoctrinated you with!
oh dear, i appear to be rambling............   anyone else see it!  

Pobby x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

young..I just watched your film clip of your baby! its so lovely!
what a handsome fella in his kilt!    really excellent xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Aw thanks pobby, he's over 2 now bless his cotton socks I need to update the montage a bit.  

Do you think if i sent something to channel 4 they would send it on to the wee fella?  I bet  a wee toy or a few books would make his year.....


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I think thats a lovely idea    Hopefully a few like minded people who watched will think the same and they can have a nice christmas..
please let me know if you hear from C4 xx


----------

